
Show HN: Immediate Mode GUI in 100% Go for iOS, Android, macOS, Linux, Windows - eliasnaur
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/H4us4194WQ4
======
pojntfx
Nice! I'd love to use Golang as a frontend language.

